# Joining wood



## Maggie_ (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello, 

I've been searching fruitlessly, mostly via ebay, for a while for a wooden fireplace surround to fit perfectly around our oddly sized opening. I've found a really lovely fireplace surround but its too wide. Can anyone advise if it would be at all possible to cut a portion out of the centre and glue the two sides back together, or is that just madness? (possible/still looks nice)

Thank you, 
Maggie


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Welcome to the site, Maggie.
Pictures? If the surround is ornate, then chopping the middle out is probably impossible. 

Need to see what you're speaking of before recommending a solution.


----------



## Maggie_ (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey, thanks for the reply! Yeh it is sadly... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201699664...a8a74643b8f&bu=44536393256&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That mantel piece might be "adjustable".
It is possible that it is not glued together. The corner pieces might be removable and that would allow the top piece to be shortened and reassembled to fit your fireplace.
If it's all glued together, it will be harder, but not impossible. 
You wouldn't need to cut from the center and put a noticeable seam in it.

I suppose you won't know unless you buy it and get your hands on it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Maggie_ said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply! Yeh it is sadly...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201699664...a8a74643b8f&bu=44536393256&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Are you handy enough to build one? The ornamentation is just trim and applique's. I'm not sure about shipping but Van **** Restorers carries all the carved parts needed to do that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you buy that one ...*

You have 2 choices:
1. You only need to "shorten one end, not both ends and do not cut it in the center.
2. You can add material to the inside of the mantle to decrease the width. You would want some decorative moldings that will match OR just some plain stock that won't be obtrusive visually.

If you can't do the modifications, I'm pretty sure a qualified wood shop would take on the project. If the price is right, you will save some money over buying a new one. Architectural salvage stores is where you would look for more reclaimed mantles or the equivalent of a Habitat Recycle shop.





Maggie_ said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply! Yeh it is sadly...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201699664...a8a74643b8f&bu=44536393256&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Kregs video shows how to make a mantelpiece from MDF.
Me. I paid $250 here in UK for a small one made from MDF. Complete with Electric Fire. 

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/2781860


johnep


----------



## Maggie_ (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for all your answers! I actually went to see it tonight and I think shortening it looks pretty doable. What do you guys think?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That's a farly "modular" piece. I believe it was made to be adjustable. So, if the outside dimensions are acceptable, you could just adjust the inner dimensions (as Woodnthings mentioned) to fit the opening.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Maggie, 
On brick or tiled faced fireplaces, it is common to have a brick or tile reveal between the firebox and the mantel. If it fit the hole perfectly, the wooden mantel would get too hot and catch on fire. 
Maybe I don't understand your problem.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It would be a help to see the fireplace this unit is intended for, there may a way to adapt it rather than cutting it apart.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Wooden trim around fireplaces are, ninety percent of the time, scratch built by carpenters.


----------

